# Two month old tank - NH2/NH3, NO2, NO3 - everything zero. Is it OK?



## jaf_ua (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi,
I started my 64l tank 2 month ago, introduced there 10+ cherry and Amano shrimps 2 weeks after start; 3 SAEs and 2 otocinluses 4 weeks after start. I have a lot of mosses, several ferns, anubiases nana, cryptocorinas, and some fast growing plants like ludvigia. Plants are growing, fishes and shrimps are constantly eating algae and looking good, cherry shrimps even have reproduced. Once a week I change 1/6 of water with fresh. I don't feed the animals at all. Once a week I add fertilizers without nitrates and phosphates - half of recommended dose - and I have a weak bell-type CO2 system. 
Two times I've had problems with algae, it sorted out by itself, I did nothing.

My water parameters:
PH - 7.0
GH - 9.5
KH - 7.5

I've been checking nitrites from the beginning and it always have been zero. Yesterday I bought nitrate test - I decided that I need it because plants grow and I should not miss the moment of too much nitrates. But test showed zero. I decided to check ammonia, just in case that the nitrogen cycle is on its very beginning. But ammonia is also zero. 
I don't understand how is it possible, and please advise is it OK or not, should I do something? I expected permanent growing of nitrates, but it seems not the case. And I afraid that the algae problems are because of lack of nitrates.


----------



## gtrider6 (Jul 7, 2012)

What type of test kit are you using?

I sometimes get false readings after using ferts but if your tank is heavily planted with low waste production you might read little to no nitrites, nitrates, ammonia. I had that problem with test strips.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I experienced zero across the board as well in my old 29 gallon tank - you have a diverse and hungry cleanup crew that takes care of the detritus and mulm, and you have plants that are nitrogen hogs. Kudos, your tank is now nitrogen-starved.

I would suggest buying some KNO3 and dosing nitrates. A healthy tank should have around 20-40 ppm nitrates, in order for plants AND critters to be healthy.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would say that you are finished through the cycle for sure if it has been that long with that amount of fish/critters. I agree your plants do need some positive value of nitrates but the plant type will depend on whether or not they are affected in a zero state as you are now. The faster growing the plant is, the more it will need the nitrates. Not sure if you need it for fish/shrimp.

I would recommend you change at least 30% water weekly and if you have not fed before now I would start that up also. That possibly could be enough to increase the nitrates you're lacking.


----------



## jaf_ua (Sep 17, 2012)

gtrider6 said:


> What type of test kit are you using?
> 
> I sometimes get false readings after using ferts but if your tank is heavily planted with low waste production you might read little to no nitrites, nitrates, ammonia. I had that problem with test strips.


I use tests of local brands Ptero and some else, they are reported as reliable.



Gizmo said:


> I would suggest buying some KNO3 and dosing nitrates.


I'll do so, I think there would be no harm.



jrman83 said:


> I would say that you are finished through the cycle for sure if it has been that long with that amount of fish/critters.


I really hope so.



jrman83 said:


> I would recommend you change at least 30% water weekly and if you have not fed before now I would start that up also.


I understand your point but I'm afraid that if I fed SAE they would not do they job and algae would occupy all the tank. I'm going to try dosing nitrates and probably phosphates and look at the plants and algae reaction. I'll report the result later. After sorting that out I'll add more fish - not algae eaters - and will feed them as you recommend.


----------

